# Those in the know on Acrylic shower base install



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a client that wants no part of any tile on the shower floor. They requested acrylic base with tiled walls in the new basement bathroom concrete floor. My experiences have been limited to self contained acrylic units and full blown tiled showers walls and floors those done by a sub. Here's the issue, is it possible to build a stud wall with shower curb on the front edge of the base leaving the door opening for the tempered glass door. They don't want glass across the entire front of the shower.
They want 2 shower niche's built into the side wall of the door side. So in the end it's a 60" opening with a 28" glass door and 32" wall with inserted niche's on that wall. I always like to ask the tile guys in the know before approaching the tile setters. They don't want to go outside the box. I can already hear the answer. Can't be done. Heck I'll even prep it for them. Then call and say tile it.


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

gowings said:


> I have a client that wants no part of any tile on the shower floor. They requested acrylic base with tiled walls in the new basement bathroom concrete floor. My experiences have been limited to self contained acrylic units and full blown tiled showers walls and floors those done by a sub. Here's the issue, is it possible to build a stud wall with shower curb on the front edge of the base leaving the door opening for the tempered glass door. They don't want glass across the entire front of the shower.
> They want 2 shower niche's built into the side wall of the door side. So in the end it's a 60" opening with a 28" glass door and 32" wall with inserted niche's on that wall. I always like to ask the tile guys in the know before approaching the tile setters. They don't want to go outside the box. I can already hear the answer. Can't be done. Heck I'll even prep it for them. Then call and say tile it.



If they want a acrylic pan, why the need for a curb? Am I not reading something right. You can set glass on a acrylic pan. Is something like this what you want?


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

Its a rectangular shower 54x36. they want the shower niches on the wall where the door would be. The other walls are not useable due to major wiring and plumbing.


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

The only difference between my picture and yours is my picture has two walls yours has 4. The door placement if mounted to the studs may lead to some more water outside the shower but otherwise not a problem that I see.

I would make that niche wall out of 2 x 6's and "recess the pan into those 2 x 6's since there won't be any flange there, that wold solve your door issue. Look at the Manufacturers websites too, they will give some good install instructions.


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the help. I have been looking the last few days on the net for pictures on a similar install but no such luck.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

www.swanstone.com


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

gowings said:


> I have a client that wants no part of any tile on the shower floor. They requested acrylic base with tiled walls in the new basement bathroom concrete floor. My experiences have been limited to self contained acrylic units and full blown tiled showers walls and floors those done by a sub. Here's the issue, is it possible to build a stud wall with shower curb on the front edge of the base leaving the door opening for the tempered glass door. They don't want glass across the entire front of the shower.
> They want 2 shower niche's built into the side wall of the door side. So in the end it's a 60" opening with a 28" glass door and 32" wall with inserted niche's on that wall. I always like to ask the tile guys in the know before approaching the tile setters. They don't want to go outside the box. I can already hear the answer. Can't be done. Heck I'll even prep it for them. Then call and say tile it.


It can be done, but I've never understood the desire. The connection between the tile and acrylic base is a weak point IMHO. I think it is far superior to have one contiguous waterproofing membrane all the way to the drain.

Did they give a reason as to why they don't want a tiled base?


----------



## Knight-Builder (Feb 19, 2015)

I forsee there being a possible issue with no factory upstand/lip on the section where you will be locating the stud wall.


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

The reasoning for the No to the tile base. Is the grout lines not staying 100% white. They wanted a guarantee it would stay white and never discolor. They want no maintenance needed with the tile. With the acrylic base its just a quick wipe with a cleaner.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

gowings said:


> The reasoning for the No to the tile base. Is the grout lines not staying 100% white. They wanted a guarantee it would stay white and never discolor. They want no maintenance needed with the tile. With the acrylic base its just a quick wipe with a cleaner.


What are they going to do about the tile walls?:blink:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

If you got room you can do something like this, done this plenty of times. 

But if you want to put a wall in front of the pan, not only you have to hack it up, it will look like an abortion.

Here is what I been doing in cases like that.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Knight-Builder said:


> I forsee there being a possible issue with no factory upstand/lip on the section where you will be locating the stud wall.


+1 Your introducing a week point by not having a lip. There is no flashing and you are putting sole dependence on caulk and grout. Bad idea imo.


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

I agree with the lip issue on the front. Might have to get a custom tray made. We have a company in the area that makes shower pans to order. Pricey but can be done.
As for the tiled walls they are using tiles with a dark grout but want a white base


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Greg's way is good. But if you want to do your way use WEDI panels. You can glue a panel onto the threshold. Laminate another panel to it on the outside, glued to the side of the base and the floor. Extend both panels into the wall cavity and glue and brace between two studs. you can cut a small niche into the wedi.

Or, order shorter base and build short kneewall on one end. build a full height wall behind that. you now have a shelf all the way across the end to put shampoo and soaps.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

See page 31 of this document on how to seal to a flangleless tub. The same would apply to the shower pan.

http://www.schluter.com/media/shower-handbook.pdf?v=201401180614

sunkist linked Swanstone, thats the base to use. Very well made.

Tom


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

tjbnwi said:


> See page 31 of this document on how to seal to a flangleless tub.


Been there, done that. I think Wedi is the better option. Stronger because cement on both sides with less steps and material.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

olzo55 said:


> Been there, done that. I think Wedi is the better option. Stronger because cement on both sides with less steps and material.


From reading your last post about the Wedi install I believe you are laminating 2 Wedi panels. Is this correct? If so how is that less material? What are the fewer steps? Am I mis-reading your post?

I've used Wedi and Schluter board, I don't feel there is a discernible difference in panel strength. 

Tom


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

tjbnwi said:


> From reading your last post about the Wedi install I believe you are laminating 2 Wedi panels. Is this correct? If so how is that less material? What are the fewer steps? Am I mis-reading your post?
> 
> I've used Wedi and Schluter board, I don't feel there is a discernible difference in panel strength.
> 
> Tom


I think two panels will make the niche easier to make. Cut the niche out of one and use the other to make the back. The thickness of the two panels doesn't need to be the same. Cut 2x, glue. Or glue and thinset together.

page 31 of Schluter book shows a tub that requires kerdi to be glued to the tube lip then thinset above the glue line to a panel (drywall/cbd..). Pretty messy and the glue and thinset get mixed together. I figured a framed wall in your proposal because of the kerdi reference. Together, it's more steps.

Are you suggesting kerdi board instead? Laminating it ,too? Then it comes done to preference of material. My choice is Wedi.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I was suggesting no material, just showing another possible process to seal the joint between the wall and base. I'm not sure what the OP has in mind for framing/sheathing (Kerdi/Wedi/CBU/drywall). 

I have used 2" Kerdi board to "frame" the types of walls the OP needs. Glued (KerdiFix or equivalent) together it makes a very strong wall. 

I prefer Kerdi board. I was not suggesting laminating at all. 

Tom


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

Update. I got them talked into the mud pan but it was a tough go. They want guarantee's the white tile and grout on the base will stay white. As for the walls we use a lot of diamond board here on the walls and seats if built in and then hydro ban all the surfaces before tiling.


----------

